# Panasonic CGR1860HM help?



## DoubleD (31/10/14)

Hey everyone, does anyone perhaps know the correct specs of these batteries? What I have found so far is that they are 1600mAH/1650mAH but still cant find anything regarding discharge rate.


----------



## zadiac (31/10/14)

Rather go for Efest or Sony.


----------



## DoubleD (31/10/14)

I hear you buddy and totally agree but I have these laying around and was wondering what kind of discharge rate they had, might be useful and its 'free'


----------



## DoubleD (31/10/14)

Okay after some more searching I came across this - http://www.206xs.com/topics/battery/iontd2e.pdf

From what I can make out its 1630mAH, 20C cells....

Can these batteries be used in a regulated device without blowing a hole in my leg?


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> I hear you buddy and totally agree but I have these laying around and was wondering what kind of discharge rate they had, might be useful and its 'free'



I tried various sites


DoubleD said:


> Okay after some more searching I came across this - http://www.206xs.com/topics/battery/iontd2e.pdf
> 
> From what I can make out its 1630mAH, 20C cells....
> 
> Can these batteries be used in a regulated device without blowing a hole in my leg?



I tried all the sites I know regarding battery specs and none show the GR1860HM at all - you can't use the data of the pdf you quoted, not the same chemistry or battery - rather be safe and test the battery with different resistances until you feel it warms up (not getting hot) and stick to that resistance as minimum.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (31/10/14)

@johan thank you for the advice, so in other words a regulated mod would run these batteries fine but if Im using them in a mech mod I should test with resistances as you have suggested?

These batteries came out of a battery pack if Im not mistaken, so would I be correct in assuming they are protected?


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> @johan thank you for the advice, so in other words a regulated mod would run these batteries fine but if Im using them in a mech mod I should test with resistances as you have suggested?
> 
> These batteries came out of a battery pack if Im not mistaken, so would I be correct in assuming they are protected?



Yes should be ok in regulated (<50W). .. and yes test with various resistances as per suggestion.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (31/10/14)

yeah for free battries!!  Now to get a charger.

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (31/10/14)

http://www.elblinger-elektronik.de/pdf/panasonic_ion.pdf
page 25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (31/10/14)

ET said:


> http://www.elblinger-elektronik.de/pdf/panasonic_ion.pdf
> page 25



Yip that is the pdf i had posted earlier, thanks though


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> Yip that is the pdf i had posted earlier, thanks though



Shoite! it looks different to me, only saw the first page, sorry


----------



## DoubleD (31/10/14)

haha no worries, it still kinda tells me I'll be fine using these batteries, that's if of course they still hold a charge.



johan said:


> Shoite! it looks different to me, only saw the first page, sorry


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> haha no worries, it still kinda tells me I'll be fine using these batteries, that's if of course they still hold a charge.



Between you and me, I seriously pushed some old laptop as well as fAW batteries in the past out of desperation, and not one exploded yet - not saying it can't happen though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (31/10/14)

I pulled out the multimeter and took some readings, all 8 cells are under 1v, as in 2 cells came in at 0.59v, another 2 that was 0.23v and 4 sad cells which came in at 0.03v  beggars cant be choosers as they say.
Guess my next vape mail will have to include a charger


----------



## ET (31/10/14)

i used some old samsung laptop batteries for quite a while also. should be ok for a regulated device that doesnt draw more than a few amps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> I pulled out the multimeter and took some readings, all 8 cells are under 1v, as in 2 cells came in at 0.59v, another 2 that was 0.23v and 4 sad cells which came in at 0.03v  beggars cant be choosers as they say.
> Guess my next vape mail will have to include a charger



Put them in the freezer overnight and try charging again, some people have some mixed success, never tried myself. I normally throw a Li-ion type battery away if it reads below 2.5V

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (31/10/14)

johan said:


> Put them in the freezer overnight and try charging again, some people have some mixed success, never tried myself. I normally throw a Li-ion type battery away if it reads below 2.5V



Interesting, I'll try that for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (31/10/14)

lol


----------



## DoubleD (31/10/14)

Rudi said:


> lol




Ag Suzelle you IS awesome


----------



## johan (1/11/14)

I love Suzelle, but she only talks k@k


----------

